# Ddr2 800 used for ddr2 667?



## desolateMM (Jun 10, 2007)

Can i use a ddr2 800 stick in a motherboard that supports ddr2 667. will it just make the ddr2 800 only maxed to 667? Or do i have to buy only ddr2 667 for my motherboard?


----------



## desolateMM (Jun 10, 2007)

also, i need a good motherboard that is AGP but able to use socket AM2 and ddr2 ram. anyone have any suggestions? I was looking at a biostar and an asrock, both offer ddr2 and socket am2 without forcing me to upgrade to PCI-E.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

It will just slow down the ram to a speed the motherboard will take.


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

desolateMM said:


> also, i need a good motherboard that is AGP but able to use socket AM2 and ddr2 ram. anyone have any suggestions? I was looking at a biostar and an asrock, both offer ddr2 and socket am2 without forcing me to upgrade to PCI-E.


The MSI K9MM-V is what you're looking for.

NewEgg has it for $50


----------



## desolateMM (Jun 10, 2007)

Thanks guys for the information, i would believe it would work both ways with the RAM, if i had a motherboard that supports DDR2 800 i can use DDR2 667 but it will only use as much as the RAM supplies.

also, ive only heard bad things about MSI, is it a good brand because i was told to stay away from it. I also found a Biostar K8M800-Micro Socket AM2 DDR2-667 motherboard. i found it at http://www.outletpc.com/c3593.html


----------



## PanamaGal (Jun 3, 2006)

We've had pretty good luck with the MSI boards we've used and sold over the years. They offer a 3 year warranty. My thinking is if they were that bad they would be losing money left and right, and thus lower the warranty.


----------



## MaverickUK (Sep 9, 2005)

MSI boards *are* amazing, reliable and on the most part very overclockable! I have an MSI K8N Neo2 Platinum, it has lasted me atleast three years thus far and is still going strong - i would strongly recommend a MSI board.

Regarding the RAM, if your motherboard supports a maximum of 667MHZ and you buy one that is 800MHZ, the RAM will be lowered to the speed that it can handle or to the weakest link in the system (in this case, the RAM). So, yes, the 800MHZ RAM will slow down to a speed of 667.

Nick.


----------



## desolateMM (Jun 10, 2007)

now im leaning more toward completely upgrading my computer. Forget keeping my computer on AGP life support and give it the PCI-E cure. Im thinking of an Asus motherboard with 4x ddr2 800 and a AMD Athlon 64 4000+ (single core) and a Geforce 7950GT 512mb OC, and a new power supply 500w. the entire upgrade would only cost me $450 compared to around $800 for a completely new computer. Any suggestions?


----------

